# Supermarket Herbs...



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 8, 2011)

I like to cook but am pretty much an herb noob, so I thought I'd give to see if I can grow some fresh tarragon that I got at the supermarket and then to play around with it as it grows (hopefully). The plant looked healthy and had good roots, but after I untangled the stems and planted it, it got pretty droopy looking.  I'm hoping it will perk back up with some water and sunlight.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm by no means a plant expert, but my guess would be that it's a little droopy looking because it was in the box and it didn't have to support itself for a while. With watering and time I'd guess that it'll perk up if it's still viable.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope so.  I just used one sprig to cook some chicken with, and although I never recalled having it before when I bought it, I immediately remembered that a nice restaurant I worked at 16 years ago served a compound butter made with the herb.  It was sooo yummy.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jul 8, 2011)

keep it watered well especially the first couple of weeks. Should be fine


----------



## Crysta (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah they are like oh crap gravity is back!

you could try supporting them with a string if you want it pretty but it should be fine.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 9, 2011)

They seem to be a bit more upright than they did yesterday...but only a bit.  =)


----------



## Drakk (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive taken small plants that looked worse than that from my moms herb garden and planted them in mine...didn't look bad till after the long drive to my place tho lol
They did fine and are now quite huge GL


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 11, 2011)

Most of the leaves dried up completely, however the stems still seem ok...  maybe I should start with some seed...


----------



## Crysta (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey there, I hope your planty has full sun and... try following these directions
http://www.harvestwizard.com/2009/04/how_to_grow_french_tarragon.html


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 12, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Hey there, I hope your planty has full sun and... try following these directions
> http://www.harvestwizard.com/2009/04/how_to_grow_french_tarragon.html





> Tarragon cannot be grown from seed.


Thanks.  They sell Tarragon seed packets at Walmart and I suspect everywhere else that sells seed, but from doing a little extra research it is most likely not true French Tarragon which is the one that has the culinary application.


----------

